# Auto Fogger



## viper1951 (Sep 5, 2009)

here is a little project that I did .  maybe someone else would like it also   I have uploaded to rapidshare and this is the link to   it is about 222 mbs just change the xx to tt and download  hope you enjoy it:  Viper1951
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/276081506/Auto_Fogger_6.rar.html


----------



## Tater (Sep 6, 2009)

No offense but if I'm going to use 222 mb of my bandwidth on your file I would appreciate a little blurb about what it is I'm downloading.


----------



## daddyo (Sep 7, 2009)

too big a file, its not free.
sorry, i was interested, but im not paying rapidshare any money to see it.
do you have another offering?


----------



## viper1951 (Sep 7, 2009)

well what site would you like it uploaded to?  I am just use to using rapidshare .
it is an auto fogging system for your grow room  it does it when ever you have it programed to do it.  using pyrithium fogging solution , fogs from under the plant so the bottom of the leafs get covered where the little suckers hide as it fills the room  it cover the top of the leafs also   does a great job  so far I like it  and it does what it's supposed to do n kill spidermites and any other freakin bugs Here is a Frame shot 

View attachment Frame shot.bmp


----------



## viper1951 (Sep 7, 2009)

You Know you would think the words" Auto Fogger" would say it all but here is a pic  of fogger 

View attachment Frame shot 2.bmp


----------



## daddyo (Sep 7, 2009)

cool. so you just made your own manifold to evenly disperse the fog. nice 
use a fernco fitting to attach to fogger?
thanks for sharing this idea.


----------



## viper1951 (Sep 7, 2009)

your welcome  daddyo  it is something I was needing  and decided to just build one   now my grow room is totally automatic  up to the point of changing my res water  NO More Bugs period  no fungus nats  or spidermites  
 I have a couple of friends that bring there spidermites over for dinner from time to time.  so I made this to deal with it,  without all the work of cleaning plants 
 and it keeps from getting hot liquid on the leafs  and burning it it all comes up from under neath  the plants  I( scrounged most of the stuff only bought what I had to  even still it wasn't real cheap about 120.00 enjoy


----------



## viper1951 (Sep 7, 2009)

Just used a 4 inch close nipple  fits right into the manifold  perfectly   then used foil dryer hose " Not Plastic "! for the hook up use 3 timers 7 days programable   and a windshield washer kit and a windshield wiper delay  from J.C. Whitney so it can be programed to pulse the fogging solution from 2 seconds to 20 seconds  intervals  i forgot to answer your question the last time 
brain dead you know ? but the good kind of brain dead !


----------

